# TMI about vaginal tightness



## stucknthecity

Ok so this will be TMI and I apologize but I must know if any one else has experienced this bonus during pregnancy. Before I was pregnant I would say I was of normal tightness for being in my twenties during sex but not that I am pregnant my DH can hardly fit! It does not hurt really but it is slightly uncomfortable and kind of baffling. What causes this sudden extreme tightness in the vaginal canal and does anyone else experience this?


----------



## alparen

*coughs* it seems like mine is closing up shop hahaha. I am wondering if it's swelling due to more blood flow down there for the baby? i noticed my lady bits are puffier and my husband cracks jokes that my Vag is fat hahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## stucknthecity

AAHAHAHA And I thought I was the only one with an overweight vag! My DH to has made comments about my fatness. If it wasn't for the sex act going on I might has slapped him lol!


----------



## alparen

I was standng in the bathroom naked getting ready to shower and he came in for some reason. I pointed out my growing bump and he points out my fat Vag hahaha. Bugger. He's so evil funny but evil.


----------



## KeirasMummy.

I have been wondering this, mine seems to have got alot tighter & during sex after a while it gets rather sore & i have to stop, then its sore for few days after like when i sit down a certain way i get a sharp pain. Anyone know why this is?


----------



## alparen

maybe your cervix is getting irritated? Try being a little more gentle and slow for fun? I have gotten pains and cramps during so we just stop and do other stuff and i sometimes get cramps afterward even if i don't orgasm.


----------



## KeirasMummy.

alparen said:


> maybe your cervix is getting irritated? Try being a little more gentle and slow for fun? I have gotten pains and cramps during so we just stop and do other stuff and i sometimes get cramps afterward even if i don't orgasm.

Maybe, but it never used to happen unless we was having sex alot (like when we was trying for a baby) 
& since last week i haven't really been feeling up to having sex like when i was in my first tri but my feelings have changed now & we have been getting close again & it just seems like everytime its hurting :cry: its getting quite annoying, will probs ask my midwife about it friday


----------



## lilangele

alparen said:


> *coughs* it seems like mine is closing up shop hahaha. I am wondering if it's swelling due to more blood flow down there for the baby? i noticed my lady bits are puffier and my husband cracks jokes that my Vag is fat hahahaaaaaaaa

I read in a pregnancy book "the pregnancy bible" that you do get like that because of more blood flow and for sex some hubby's may enjoy the tightness :winkwink:


----------



## Phinners

I seem to have the bonus if a tighter vag these days. I clambered on top like some sort of disabled rhino the other week and my OH eyes nearly popped out of his head at how tight I was (not that I'm a slack twat anyway). He bloody loved it :D


----------



## alparen

Phinners said:


> I clambered on top like some sort of disabled rhino the other week

:rofl: omg i'm crying... This is one of the best thing I have ever heard in my life. :rofl::haha:


----------



## stucknthecity

@ Phinners
I am pretty sure I just peed a little laughing at your comment! 

@ All
Does anyone know why during and after an orgasam I get really bad cramps like contractions I think? Kind of takes the joy out of the big O : (


----------



## lilangele

stucknthecity said:


> @ Phinners
> I am pretty sure I just peed a little laughing at your comment!
> 
> @ All
> Does anyone know why during and after an orgasam I get really bad cramps like contractions I think? Kind of takes the joy out of the big O : (

I wondered the cramping too it hurts lol


----------



## Farie

I've been fine up till now but really noticed it while trying to :sex: this morning
Poor DH :rofl: 

Think we'll be cracking out the preseed.


----------



## smashley

Phinners said:


> I seem to have the bonus if a tighter vag these days. I clambered on top like some sort of disabled rhino the other week and my OH eyes nearly popped out of his head at how tight I was (not that I'm a slack twat anyway). He bloody loved it :D

lmao disabled rhino. that's exactly how i feel


----------



## Phinners

smashley said:


> Phinners said:
> 
> 
> I seem to have the bonus if a tighter vag these days. I clambered on top like some sort of disabled rhino the other week and my OH eyes nearly popped out of his head at how tight I was (not that I'm a slack twat anyway). He bloody loved it :D
> 
> lmao disabled rhino. that's exactly how i feelClick to expand...

lol, we're not even sexy and seductive anymore; we're too busy pissing ourselves laughing and huffing and puffing. I dont know why we bother hahaha

I'm rather looking forward to a decent bit of missionary though when I can wrap around him. cor!!


----------



## NicolleM.T.B.

Ive had to too! Reckon cracking out some lube might work?? Its a bit frustrating though I've got ages to go before baby comes so i hope OH doesnt get too deprived! And for the ladies that asked about the cramps after the big 'O', the contractions we get from 'o' is exactly the same as the ones that make the contractions in labour! which is why midwifes suggest women with high risk pregnancies to avoid sex in early pregnancy i think. :)


----------



## jadamson

If doing Kegel exercises is the solution to a loose vagina, then what is the solution for one that is too tight? Or..is a tight vagina a problem in the first place?


----------



## SteffyRae

i heard it has to do with blood i also think i saw somewhere about tilted uterus (or something along those lines) in early pregnancy that will go back to normal at some point during pregnancy


----------



## MegRodriguez

So it is true you do get a tighter vag while pregnant? I thought y nf was just saying it bbut i looked it up and a lot of people have had that same syptom.


----------



## confused.gift

this is the site that brought me to this whole web site...my next question is could you all tell me how early in your pregnancy you noticed this change in tightness?:blush:


----------



## Arisa

during pregnancy my vag had an overhang as it was so swollen and sex was horrifically painful making it tighter than usual but that can take some time go away however for me its that which made sex painful, its the inflammation of the cervix :/ thats taking some time to go down


----------



## Twister

I've noticed i've gotten tighter, we've only done it a hand full of times since getting pregnant mainly because I have no sex drive and also because it hurts! Even if I'm completely relaxed and 'warmed up'. Thought it was something to do with increased blood flow, my poor oh!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I told my doctor about this same thing! It was embarrassing mentioning it, but I was very curious. He said it was because of the expanding uterus pushing down on my vaginal walls. He also said I might experience some spotting because of it, but I never did. We just take it nice n easy


----------



## meandmrb2011

We have only done it a few times due to the extreme tightness , he finds it a novelty for the first few minutes then it just gets sore & kind of a friction burny pain i guess!! Oh well cant complain would rather this way than the other


----------



## lillichloe

I couldn't believe this thread hahaha. sooo funny. but it is true I feel it too. my husband commented this morning that my bits are all puffy. and intercorse is rather snug sometimes to the point of being uncomfortable. I thought maybe it was the extra kegels I have been doing, but extra blood flow in that area makes sense!!


----------



## Soccergurl3

I found out I was pregnant last weekend and my husband has already noticed the difference. The other weird thing is that I am always wet now like to the point it gushes out at odd times during the day. I always had to use lube before so lets just say my husband is LOVING this pregnancy! :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Soccergurl3 said:


> I found out I was pregnant last weekend and my husband has already noticed the difference. The other weird thing is that I am always wet now like to the point it gushes out at odd times during the day. I always had to use lube before so lets just say my husband is LOVING this pregnancy! :)

Ha! We were already noticing by the time we got our bfp, too. Well, I noticed the wetness, but he noticed the puffiness. Said it was super spongy, more than usual. Too bad he stopped having sex with me when I started showing or I'd have enjoyed the 2nd tri a lot more. lol! Now that 3rd tri has arrived I am not at all in the mood. In any case, we basically only enjoyed this for a few weeks time. So, get it while you can. :p

fwiw now I've gained a lot of weight and my mound is also very fatty.


----------



## ttc1soon

I have had what I thought was swelling due to my progesterone supposities but maybe its just normal. Haha.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Yes mine was like this during pregnancy, since the birth its stayed tight still not over tight my OH loves it though..lol


----------



## Gaijinprinces

I joined this site just to say thanks to everyone who posted. I spoke to some ladies in a chat room. The first thing I was told was that something was wrong and I had an infection. Which just did not seem right. once I did some more research I found that ALLOT of pregnant women say they experience the same tightness. I laughed particularly hard at the stuff you all had to say. Thank you for not being trolls and trying to diagnose people with infections based off of one particular sensation.


----------

